# Sibelius: Does anyone know how to assign a different hotkey for Recording?



## gohrev (Apr 15, 2021)

I can change nearly every command and feature, but I can't find the settings for the Record button (found in the Play tab > Transport)


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2021)

Dorico? Edit/Preferences/Key commands/Play-Record


----------



## gohrev (Apr 15, 2021)

Rob said:


> Dorico? Edit/Preferences/Key commands/Play-Record


Apologies, forgot to mention I'm using Sibelius.
Topic title updated accordingly


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2021)

looked into Sib but can't find it... strange omission


----------

